# daytime head light wont come on



## 1fulltank (Apr 16, 2009)

1995 Sentra My right side daytime headlight wont come on the bulb is good
and it works in high and low beam, is this a head light switch or does anyone have suggestions, any insight would be appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## tuner_toolman09 (Apr 16, 2009)

so what you want to do is there's a fuse in the fuse box nammed DRL. trace it to the light and check the condition of the wire is.

cause what's going on is that the power is going to the left and not the right obviously. i'm not sure on how thy work if they just send like 5 amps instead of 10 for low beams for eg ???? but check that and check if you can on the right side with the bulb out with a multimeter.make sure it can do atleast 20 amps or w.e but check how much power is going there. if youhave any. and let me know from there.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

There are other threads on this, I posted the diagram above to help diagnose.
So the Passenger side DRL light wont come on ?
As you can see, if one works the switch is OK, power is probably OK, so the major suspect is the DRL control unit.
Check the ground just to be sure.


----------



## 1fulltank (Apr 16, 2009)

*daytime light*

Thanks so much for the info I now have something to go on
Much appreciated


----------



## 1fulltank (Apr 16, 2009)

*Daytime lights wont come on*

I had a chance to go through the wiring today it looks like someone had a 
problem and decided to create their own wiring , they bypassed the Daytime light relay so this is going to get messy. The schematic you posted is not the right one, the car is a 95 and I ran into this before with the brakes, some parts are actually, 1994. My daytime light control unit has only 7 connections
so is their a 1994 schematic out there, it will help.
Thanks again.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

This is from the 94 FSM I have.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

As you can see this still has pins 1 through 11 and a DRL relay
The other later unit has pins 1 through 12, and no relay


----------



## 1fulltank (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks again, mine has a relay and that was what I have been looking at,
I have not found the daytime light control unit any Idea where its
located ?


----------

